# Starting Work on a 67 Convertible



## jwduggan (Nov 11, 2009)

A while back, I picked up a 67 Tempest Convertible form a guy in TN. Aside from being a convertible, it's nothing special. It's missing quite a few parts and it's only a Tempest, so I'm planning to do 67 GTO metal with a 06 GTO driveline and custom interior. I've been doing panel work and project planning for few months. It's time to start sourcing parts for the build up.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome, and good luck with the build!!!
Pics would be cool!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome to the Tempest/Lemans gang....I like to think of it this way a Tempest is a "GTO light" literally, throw a stroked 400 in it, disc front brakes , forget the badges and the tailight panel, you will see less nice restored Tempests than you will GTO's and your car can do anything a gto will do with bolt on modifications....and it is lighter according to Pontiac.

heres a nice Vert for you to use as a screen saver....this is the color mine will be in a month










1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the board.
Good luck with your build!


----------



## jwduggan (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

@Instg8ter - I checked out your build. Love the work on the gauge pod!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey JW, Welcome ! I am putting a good part of a '06 interior in my 67 HT.....check out CrustySack's build also!!!:cheers


----------



## MeatShield72 (Jun 22, 2011)

This project sounds interesting. You are going to put 2006 parts into it???


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Just in the custom interior. Semi-old school engine. 4l80e trans. ADVICE: Find your interior parts (2006 seats,etc.) sooner than later.....GM charges a FORTUNE for the seat parts. So try to find them from a low mileage wreck!:cheers


----------

